# NORTH WEST ,SOUTHPORT, BLACKPOOL MEET



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK
Here goes 3rd June

Meet.
Camelot theme park [park hall] charnock richard , top car park no4 @12:00

Drive to southport , then up to heysham via Blackpool

Call at a cafe/chippy on the way back , outskirts of Blackpool 

1 davidg 
2 Mikey G
3 A3 DFU
4 gregTT
5 Obiwan
6 Granny
7 AL_B 
8 Les ,NO :? 
9 
10

From previous experience if we get to many cars i will have to limit the numbers or ask someone to split in to x2 groups


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Count us in if the sunny side of the country is welcome :lol:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Come I will


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Count me in David


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just a thought David. If you want the 27th May instead? Some of the folks on here may want to come if we throw the two meets together?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=84035


----------



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

shall join at blackpool and go up to heysham


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Can we come


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Can we come


Hello ObiWan

not speak to Yodah for ages you have not


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Yodah said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Can we come
> ...


Not spoken to anybody much lately............. to much work!!!!!! or is it not enough force... :wink:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Very intelligent ObiWan is. The way of the force you know 8)


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

We are in also

Granny


----------



## YES ME LADY (May 17, 2007)

Can we go swimming in the sea, could play dodge the turd!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YES ME LADY said:


> Can we go swimming in the sea, could play dodge the turd!


If you want to , we will watch you do it . Does that mean you would like to come along ?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

The 3rd Grrrrrrr BOLLOX, spits dummy out of pram. stamps feet, feck yas anyway :evil: [smiley=behead2.gif]  :x [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

I'll probably bunk in at Southport me thinks..............


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK 
Looks like , a small detour ,,, Camelot , usual round the houses drive ,including Dani's little road   

On to the beach at southport , up the coast road to the edge of Blackpool as the marathon is on [road is closed] , we will get on to the motorway up to morecambe , then drive all the way back down the coast road


----------



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

make sure that on the way back you go via glasson dock from lancaster!!
it a beautiful drive and full of nice bends and a huge straight too

http://www.multimap.com/maps/#t=l&map=5 ... %20PR3%206

the a588, marked in red

i can lead from lancaster should aeveryone not know of it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Does that mean we can't get on the big one :? :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Does that mean we can't get on the big one :? :roll:


If you really want to go on the big one or the other new ride I'm sure we can stop on the way back when the coast rd should have reopened


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davidg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean we can't get on the big one :? :roll:
> ...


The ways backs no good we'll be heading in the the opposite direction (esp if I'm made to go on that ride :roll: )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> OK
> Looks like usual, Dani's little road


YEAH  :-* :-* :-*


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Interested I am.
Check calendar I will.

New S3 DavidG will clean, hmmm, yes.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

AL_B said:


> Interested I am.
> Check calendar I will.
> 
> New S3 DavidG will clean, hmmm, yes.


Interested you are .

Calender check you will .

Wax soon i will .


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

AL_B said:


> Interested I am.
> Check calendar I will.
> 
> New S3 DavidG will clean, hmmm, yes.


AL_B welcome to you

A good job Davidg will do [smiley=smash.gif]

See you soon I will


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Its going to rain on the day followed by high winds, snow, earthquakes, floods and plagues of locust will swarm. :twisted: I'm glad I can't go on that day [smiley=end.gif] I would cancel and re arrange for the following Sunday if I where you. :x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Its going to rain on the day followed by high winds, snow, earthquakes, floods and plagues of locust will swarm. :twisted: I'm glad I can't go on that day [smiley=end.gif] I would cancel and re arrange for the following Sunday if I where you. :x


So, just to make sure ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
what's the weather going to be like on the 3rd? [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Its going to rain on the day followed by high winds, snow, earthquakes, floods and plagues of locust will swarm. :twisted: I'm glad I can't go on that day [smiley=end.gif] I would cancel and re arrange for the following Sunday if I where you. :x
> ...


Y U NO LISTEN CLOFF EARS [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> AL_B said:
> 
> 
> > Interested I am.
> ...


That's Darth Vadar, not Yoda 



les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


So it's going to be sunny; I knew it   :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > AL_B said:
> ...


Nope ... had a word with the big man upstairs and told him what a rotten lot you are picking a date while the TTs are on. I have his assurance he will send you all to damnation.  How could you arrange a meet while the IOM TTs are on :evil:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> AL_B said:
> 
> 
> > Interested I am.
> ...


The Force is now strong for me to attend...................


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > AL_B said:
> ...


Remember to bring your Light Saber :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


I will if my father allows me to!!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


I'm sure he will if you're a good boy :-*


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Can i come?? 8)


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Me too; maybe/probably


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Can i come?? 8)


NO! :twisted: If i'm not going your not [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

les said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Can i come?? 8)
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Short at work this weekend so i am not going to make it


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry, I have to cry off too   

I hope you all ahve a brilliant time [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

les said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Can i come?? 8)
> ...


OK, i won't then :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


So are you coming then ?? :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

davidg said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Told ya havent I? Hes not going in fact non of you are going until my return :twisted: Y, U, NO LISTEN CLOFF EARS. I am off to the IOM at 1pm so will expect to see "cruise cancelled till Les gets back" OK? :evil:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Have you arranged for the [smiley=sunny.gif] then, David? Really looking forward to this


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm still ok for this, at the moment. Unless Kelly changes my priorities.

How many miles are we due to cover and will there be V-Power some where on route?

This S3 drinks fuel like it knows the planet has some hidden oil reserves!!

By the way, do we have to go through Blackpool? We aren't stopping are we? The place is a sh#thole.



AL


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AL_B said:


> I'm still ok for this, at the moment. Unless Kelly changes my priorities.
> 
> How many miles are we due to cover and will there be V-Power some where on route?
> 
> ...


I know it's going to be a fantastic run (some 1st hand info from Julie on Wednesday). She didn't mention Blackpool


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

I can't make it I'm affraid chaps, I've had a friggin wobble on my front wheels since I got my new RS6 reps and until I've sorted out exactly what it is (after having wheels ballanced several times) I don't want to have to drive the damn thing unless necessary!

I'll definatley be up for the next one, so hopefully you guys will have a good time and want to do another again this summer!

Hope it brightens up for you too!
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/ ... ather.html


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> AL_B said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still ok for this, at the moment. Unless Kelly changes my priorities.
> ...


Al 
Fill your tank up before you go   
We are driving down the front of Blackpool and stopping on the outskirts


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AL_B said:
> ...


Are we going to see the lights :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

OK, all gone a little Pete Tong for me. Been away down South all this week & same again next week so can't play out all day in fear of divorce.

That said, Charnock Richard is pi$$ing distance from my house so will come along with nipper in tow for the send off.

I assume the start point at Charnock Richard Northbound is still set & for 12PM?? Assuming that to be the case, i'll get their a few mins before.


----------



## YES ME LADY (May 17, 2007)

Hi, sorry but I won't be able to make it cos I have to work, shame was looking foward to it, hopefully i'll be able to make the next one.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> OK, all gone a little Pete Tong for me. Been away down South all this week & same again next week so can't play out all day in fear of divorce.
> 
> That said, Charnock Richard is pi$$ing distance from my house so will come along with nipper in tow for the send off.
> 
> I assume the start point at Charnock Richard Northbound is still set & for 12PM?? Assuming that to be the case, i'll get their a few mins before.


Are you worried that Les gets you :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > OK, all gone a little Pete Tong for me. Been away down South all this week & same again next week so can't play out all day in fear of divorce.
> ...


WHO??? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Mr. "I bring some kippers back from the IoM" :wink:

See you tomorrow


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Great to see you all again today.

Thanks for organising a nice drive Dave & Julie. Took in some nice Lancashire countryside today.  I enjoyed the drive because there was a nice mix of leasurely driving and the odd blast. Also most roads could fit too cars down, and not many were single track.

Cheers

AL


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

AL_B said:


> Great to see you all again today.
> 
> Thanks for organising a nice drive Dave & Julie. Took in some nice Lancashire countryside today.  I enjoyed the drive because there was a nice mix of leasurely driving and the odd blast. Also most roads could fit too cars down, and not many were single track.
> 
> ...


Thanks to all that came    including Al's new S3 8)


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

It was a pleasure looking at your spoiler-less rear Dave. Beautiful.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks David and Julie for a fantastic day out :-*

How did you manage to organize the weather when the forecast was for rain [smiley=sunny.gif]

Good roads as always ,,,, just a bit of a shame about the traffic on my favourite (bumpy) road. And I was glad that I wasn't in my car on that road ---> I would have had to crawl along that one in A3DFU 

Btw, John and I discovered a fantastic pub just across the road:
The Mill Inn, just in case we finish at that part of the world again  
The food, beers and service is greaTT  
http://www.mitchellshotels.co.uk/thurnm ... otel.shtml

Thanks again, and I'm looking forward to the next Southport cruise


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks to Dave and Julie for a lovely day, sorry we had to leave before the end


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


GREAT day here here in the IOM Racing was great and worth waiting for. Sorry Dani kippers are off as we didnt get to Peel. Going home tomorrow to


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Sorry Dani kippers are off as we didnt get to Peel.


Les, are you saying you'll let me starve


----------

